# ivf reflexology



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hi ladies i was wondering if any of you guys on this thread have had/tried reflexology? if so was it good/bad etc etc. 

after reading a few posts on other threads i have very mixed feelings.   

thank girls
lmk xx


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Hi Imk

I had reflexology before and during my treatment and I loved it - the girl I went to was an  ex midwife so was also great to talk too. I went once a month up until treatment started and then every week through out treatment! I really felt it put me in a really good place physically and emotionally and I would definitely do it again for my next treatement

Hope this helps 

Sue XOX


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Lmk

I agree with sue.

I go to reflexology fortnightly and absolutely love it.  Even if it doesn't actually help with fertility issues it makes me so relaxed and has really helped me emotionally.  I stopped going for a bit between treatments and missed it so much.

Do no harm to try it and see what you think. Everyone is different.

Lia xo


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

I`d like to second what Lia and Sue said as i am so glad i discovered reflexology and could not praise it highly enough

I originally went for a consultation because i was having terrible pmt and very painful periods and a friend who is a nurse suggested that i might have a hormone imbalance

I went for 3 sessions a week for 2 weeks then 2 a week and now i attend once fortnightly and am pleased to say i am a new person  

All my old symptoms are gone and my periods are regular and pain free,i have discussed my IVF  with them and will set out a programme about 4-6 weeks before i start

I found it took 2 weeks before i started to feel the benefits so i would say give it a go 

My mum had a brain tumour removed 5 years ago and has suffered with insomnia and terrible head & neck pain ever since

I convinced her to give DR Shii a go and is into her second week of tx with him,she is managing 6 straight hours of sleep a night(which she hasn`t had in years) 

and is generally feeling much better within herself and she had tried everything...doctors...consultants...chiropractor etc

Good Luck  

Yella


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks sue,lia and yella, i'm going to give it a go, more than anything i want to be de-stressed  and ready for the tx to begin!!


thanks again girls  

lisaxx


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi 

I am looking for an Embryologist or Reflexologist to talk at our Omagh Support group - does anyone know any in this area?  Please let me know.


----------



## robbie71 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi there - I am from omagh, and my wife is currently having reflexology in the lead up to our ICSI.


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi robbie just wondering if u can recommend whoever ure wifes atends for her reflex?are they IF related?u can pm me if u like
thanks


----------

